# Cute little coin purses



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Cute little coin purses..these have a pocket on each side on the outside and a zipper at the top..gathering a few of my cramps to use for little gifts when I go visiting and to be ready for a craft show this fall


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Cute little coin purses..these have a pocket on each side on the outside and a zipper at the top..gathering a few of my cramps to use for little gifts when I go visiting and to be ready for a craft show this fall


I did this on my ipad and see now it said cramps when I meant to say crafts...need to read well before hitting send lol


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Cute little bags!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Those are cute! I have some of that batik fabric and was saving it for an appliqué but those look like a good idea too!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice job. Love the choice of fabrics.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Those are wonderful!!!!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

So pretty, I love batik! They could also be used to hold credit cards. I use one to hold my tea bags and put sweetener in the outside pocket, slips in my purse and I have when I need tea out.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

flowergrower said:


> So pretty, I love batik! They could also be used to hold credit cards. I use one to hold my tea bags and put sweetener in the outside pocket, slips in my purse and I have when I need tea out.


have you seen the teabag wallets? you might like one of those

http://blog.christyscreations.com/tea-wallet-tutorial/


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Those are perfect. Can you tell me where you got the pattern?


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

I would also like the pattern for your cute coin purses.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Great item. Love it. Where do you get the little zippers?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Sue, your coin purses are adorable! And thank you for the tutorial for the teabag wallets.


----------



## Joya (Jan 6, 2012)

Would love the pattern, too.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Lois Lane said:


> I would also like the pattern for your cute coin purses.


It is called cash and carry by atkinson designs I think I got it at Joanns ages ago


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

What a great idea and the colors are lovely!


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Glad you said that I was struggling to think if cramps were specially dyed fabrics or something.


Sue Fish said:


> I did this on my ipad and see now it said cramps when I meant to say crafts...need to read well before hitting send lol


 :-D


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

These would look great in any fabrics!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Parrishththgt said:


> Glad you said that I was struggling to think if cramps were specially dyed fabrics or something.
> 
> :-D


Lol 😀


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

These are cute little bags. I made some "snap happy" bags and gave them all away to very happy recipients when we were at a family reunion last year. They are so much fun to make.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute.. cramps or not.. xo ws


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Lovely design and the fabric is great for these purses.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

sockyarn said:


> Great item. Love it. Where do you get the little zippers?


Just buy a short zipper and sew over the end at the length you desire.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Betsy's World said:


> These are cute little bags. I made some "snap happy" bags and gave them all away to very happy recipients when we were at a family reunion last year. They are so much fun to make.


Yes those are super. I did dozens and also tote bags size snap bags


----------



## kathryn64 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just did a search for "Cash and Carry coin purse by Atkinson Designs" and found the following link:
http://pursepatterns.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1436


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pretty!

By the way, I love to sew purses and always add at least one zipper pocket. I picked up a ton of zippers for little $$ here:

http://www.amazon.com/Sale-25-Assorted-10-Zippers/dp/B008M7PRA6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1441422340&sr=8-1&keywords=9+inch+zippers+in+bulk&pebp=1441422357801&perid=0NAD0CP9T1NGAYAFPM8S

and here:
http://www.wawak.com/Zippers/Zippers-1/Length/6%22~11%22


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Pretty!
> 
> By the way, I love to sew purses and always add at least one zipper pocket. I picked up a ton of zippers for little $$ here:
> 
> ...


I get my zippers here also, great buys and such a large selection and so many differant colors.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sue Fish, you are so talented, I have this little bag pattern and seeing yours, its time for me to get busy. Great to use for cash gifts for little girls and big girls.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very cute


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> very cute


Thanks I like making little things for craft sales


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Sue Fish said:


> Yes those are super. I did dozens and also tote bags size snap bags


I made a small tote Snap Happy for my travel iron - it is so handy.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Betsy's World said:


> I made a small tote Snap Happy for my travel iron - it is so handy.


They are super for so many things!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Sue Fish said:


> They are super for so many things!


"So many ideas - so little time" :lol:


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

I love your little change purses. My Mom always claims the store bought ones are so heavy whereas yours would be so light.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

tricialynn051 said:


> I love your little change purses. My Mom always claims the store bought ones are so heavy whereas yours would be so light.


well that is true..hadnt thought of that..


----------

